# Howdy from a Texas gal!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome. You were close! Check out an HPX Tunnel and if you set it up correctly you can go places you probably shouldn’t.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks! There's one I believe close by in Corpus Christi - chasing it now!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

location in tx?


----------



## ChickoftheSea (Oct 17, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> location in tx?


Currently Beeville, closing tomorrow on my next home in Rockport!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Good to see you on here, "Chick"! Did you lose your pretty, new ShallowSport in Harvey?


----------



## ChickoftheSea (Oct 17, 2015)

Bruce J said:


> Good to see you on here, "Chick"! Did you lose your pretty, new ShallowSport in Harvey?


Thank you! My lovely new boat came through without one single scratch! The boat barn it was in had some damage, but my stall was located in a row that was favorably situated relative to the wind. The only damage to the stall came from other door parts banging into it during the storm.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Good to hear! I had the same luck with my Pathfinder that was in the Cove Harbor drystack. It was a little dirty from the debris that was blown around, but the only damage was to one stereo speaker. I was very lucky with that. My little Maverick HPXT slept through it all safely in my garage.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Bruce J said:


> Good to hear! I had the same luck with my Pathfinder that was in the Cove Harbor drystack. It was a little dirty from the debris that was blown around, but the only damage was to one stereo speaker. I was very lucky with that. My little Maverick HPXT slept through it all safely in my garage.


That’s good to hear a few boats were spared and you guys were safe. When I bugged out from Padre Island I loaded all of my fly rods, dog and wished everything else good luck. But as I sat in a hotel room in Kingsville I was most concerned with my skiff. I had a stressful laugh when I figured out what my real prized possessions were. Geez!


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

Selling a Mitzi 15 if you are interested. Skinny water machine!


----------

